# Amp, pre-amp, integrated recommendations...



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys, if any of you have followed my speakerquest you will know that I recently decided to order a pair of Salk Sound HT3s. It is now getting closer to their completion date and I want to get a 2 channel pre/amp combo, or integrated that is going to bring out the best of these excellent speakers. 

They have a low sensitivity of 85dB
and are an 8Ω speaker.

So I need the amp section to be powerful. I figure at least 200 watts into 8Ω should do it.

Another feature that I would like to take advantage of would be a HT bypass, so I can get excellent stereo sound, and eventually integrate them into a 5.1 system for movies.

Budget is around $2000 for both amp and pre, or integrated, but that is somewhat flexible.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

-Funk


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hehe...and so it begins! I'm gonna recommend the new Integra DTC-9.8 pre/pro...probably the best bang for buck currently on the market and stellar sounding both in stereo and HT. For an amp, go look at Audiogon for a Parasound HCA-2200 mkII (MUST be the mkII version). You should be able to pick that up for ~$600.00, and it's got power to go...both I and my Aerial 10Ts assure you! :bigsmile: Should you not like the Onkyo, you can now get a Parasound Halo C2 for ~$2k at audiogon or eBay. By the way, I have never heard any Salk speakers, but if they sound anything like they look...whoa!!!
Regards,
Konky.
I just took a look at Audiogon and there are 3 2200 mkIIs on there...I have never seen more than 2 EVER! Makes it good for you if you re interested. Go here http://www.parasound.com/vintage/hca2200.php for all the info you'll need.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would also check out Emotiva. Their latest amp is 200wpc and very reasonably priced. I suspect any good quality built 200wpc amp will suffice. I am not sure on the preamp... I do not believe Emotiva has released their latest one.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Considering all the time you took to decide on the speakers, I wouldn't do any less than pre-amp/power amp combo. Totally forget an integrated amp.
If you decide on a pre/pro, look at the Anthem units. Might also keep your eyes open for some vintage high end pre-amp/power amp combos.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No doubt the Anthem stuff is nice. I owned the AVM-50 and MCA-50. While excellent, I am just as pleased with my NAD T785 Receiver for a LOT less moola. I don't think it necessarily takes that kind of money to get great sound or even the best sound, but YMMV, so do what you do best, listen and keep us posted. :bigsmile:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, so far. 

I've been doing a fair amount of research before I even started this thread and came up with a short list of stuff to check out, much like my speakerquest. I know that right off this is not going to be as epic of an adventure for me because I am working like a dog lately, and before (during the writers strike) I had all kinds of time to immerse myself in the search. I asked Jim Salk what kind of amp/pre combo he would recommend to drive the HT3s and his reply was Van Alstine, so I will start the list with that. The rest of the stuff comes from reading reviews and numerous conversations with fellow Audio-junkies. These are not organized in any order, and some of this stuff stretches the budget considerably (big surprise there huh? :scratchhead but here is the list I came up with so far:


Amps:

-Van Alstine the Fet Valve Ultra 550 amp is the most interesting to me here

-Parasound Halo A-21 I've heard really good things about this piece.

-McCormack DNA 225 Also a great amp (but pricey)

-Pass Labs X250.5 dream on Funk, only chance at one of these would be used, though I've got to give them the sexy award... I love that the VU meter!!!

Pre-amps and integrated amps:

-Musical Fidelity A5.5 known for its musicality and bang for the buck (my current favorite if I go for an integrated)

-Proceed AVP2 discontinued but said to be great for HT as well as 2 channel (I eliminated this one when I decided to stick to a stereo set-up, for now, but may re-consider it when I go 5.1)

-Sim Audio Moon P5.3 or i-7 integrated or something don't know much about these guys yet. (Totem Acoustics recommends Sim Audio)

-Modwright SWL 9.0 'Signature Edition' I am really digging this one, would like to get the 36.5 but too much$$$.

-Rogue Audio Perseus

Well thats my "short list." As I was typing it out I noticed that I am drawn to tubes in the pre-amp, solid state amp, and "hybrid" integrateds... funny 'cause I've never thought I would be a "tube guy." Really just an observation, based on no experience.

--------------------------------------

PT-800- I am definitely leaning toward separates, the Musical Fidelity being the only integrated I am seriously considering. I had not heard about Anthem but will see what I can find out, thanks.

Sonnie- Emotiva has been on my radar for a while, but I haven't heard much about their amps specifically. I think when I expand into a 5.1 system they will be worth a look.

Konky- hello again my friend, I am a long time Onkyo guy so I am even more interested in the offerings this year. Last year was huge for them, they blew the HT market wide open, being first to the punch w/ the new tech. This year should bring some refinements and fixed bugs for them. I may pick up an 806 (I think the 506 is out soon) for HT duties when it comes out, or the Integra and more amps... but for now: just 2 channel excellence! I will check out the Parasound HCA-2200 mkII, to see what I can find out. I heard about Parasound as soon as I started this leg of my journey, right now the Halo's are hot! Any advantages/disadvantages (other than price) you can see to going with the older amp?

Cheers, and thanks for your help in the past and in my current search...
Greg


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

*Here we go again...*

I got out of work a little early yesterday so I stopped by my local Hi-fi emporium for a little ear tickling. I specifically wanted to hear the Musical Fidelity A5.5 integrated amplifier, but they did not have one in stock, nor did they have the older A5 integrated. What they did have though was this set-up:


















A5cr Preamplifier + A5cr Power Amplifier

I brought my last speakerquest audition CD (which incidentally only ever got one play because it forced me to pick the HT3s...  ) We decided to listen through the Dynaudio Focus 220's because they, like the HT3's, are a low sensitivity speaker (87dB), plus I have heard them several times and am familiar with their sound. I didn't spend nearly enough time to do a thorough evaluation of the pre/amp combo, only two songs before I wanted to hear a counterpoint...

Enter the Krell KAV-400xi integrated:










Same pair of Dynaudio's. 

As I was listening with the A5 set-up I kept thinking that the Dyns had much tighter bass than I remembered, and also they sounded more detailed, and exhibited a very nice soundstage. The detail was the most striking of those three observations, I heard distinct background vocals that had been blended with the lead vocal on other equipment. The voices were totally separate, coming from two distinct people, or at least on two separate tracks of the master. When I re-listened to the same track through the Krell, the voices had blended back together again. 

The bass response was also better through the A5's. Bass was thicker but still controlled and punchy (I never thought I would say that about music coming from the Focus 220's). The Krell, on the other hand, gave the Focus 220's the sound I remembered, a little loose in the bottom. Not bad, mind you, but definitely not "punchy". 

The soundstaging was much better on the Musical Fidelity equipment when compared to the KAV-400xi. It opened up wide and tall with the A5 gear, and not so much with the Krell. 

The Krell of course is less than half the price of the A5 pre/amp combo and I would have to say that in this case that cost difference is justifiable. Probably not a very fair comparison, but I am pleased and very afraid because I found that I could detect a difference between the two set-ups. Half of me wished that I wouldn't be able to tell any difference so I could buy myself a cheap new receiver and be on my merry way into ignorant blissville... 

In all honesty both the Musical Fidelity and the Krell set-ups sounded good with the Dynaudio's, the A5 separates just sounded better.

-Funk


----------

